# Im looking for my dad paul teatum anyone here help me



## bigfilly79 (Jul 30, 2009)

hi im trying to locate my dad he's an expat I think he is living in benalmadina or marbella his names paul teatum can any one on here help me please

I havn't seen him since i was 5 and now 30 desperatly tryin to get hold of him i want him to know he's a grandad and that im not mad that he's not been there 4 me past 25 years please if you know him try and put us in touch thanks


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

bigfilly79 said:


> hi im trying to locate my dad he's an expat I think he is living in benalmadina or marbella his names paul teatum can any one on here help me please
> 
> I havn't seen him since i was 5 and now 30 desperatly tryin to get hold of him i want him to know he's a grandad and that im not mad that he's not been there 4 me past 25 years please if you know him try and put us in touch thanks


Hi Bigfilly

I dont know him or his name but I hope you have some luck in trying to find you Dad.

Sue


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

bigfilly79 said:


> hi im trying to locate my dad he's an expat I think he is living in benalmadina or marbella his names paul teatum can any one on here help me please
> 
> I havn't seen him since i was 5 and now 30 desperatly tryin to get hold of him i want him to know he's a grandad and that im not mad that he's not been there 4 me past 25 years please if you know him try and put us in touch thanks


Have you tried looking on the networking sites such as Facebook?


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

If someone on this forum knows someone who can access NIE registrations, job done.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

bigfilly79 said:


> hi im trying to locate my dad he's an expat I think he is living in benalmadina or marbella his names paul teatum can any one on here help me please
> 
> I havn't seen him since i was 5 and now 30 desperatly tryin to get hold of him i want him to know he's a grandad and that im not mad that he's not been there 4 me past 25 years please if you know him try and put us in touch thanks


Can you be more specific? What´s ur dads age, color, wife's name (?), profession, etc?

Sorry, but this looks like a trolley to me.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

scharlack said:


> Sorry, but this looks like a trolley to me.


Why on earth would you say that?


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Why on earth would you say that?


1. It's the person's 1st post.

2. They never come back to say anything to your answers and possibly never will.

3. I have seen this type of stuff on other forums.

I hope I am wrong. But THERE ARE people who play with that kind of stuff.

Cheers


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

scharlack said:


> 1. It's the person's 1st post.
> 
> 2. They never come back to say anything to your answers and possibly never will.
> 
> ...



and there are those that get this kind of welcome and dont bother coming back


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> and there are those that get this kind of welcome and dont bother coming back


As I said, I hope I am wrong. 

Another reason for me to think this is a trolley is that this person may not even be able to be PMed if you knew his dad.. so, how would you contact him?

There are some more serious ways of doing this Strav, believe me.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

scharlack said:


> As I said, I hope I am wrong.
> 
> Another reason for me to think this is a trolley is that this person may not even be able to be PMed if you knew his dad.. so, how would you contact him?
> 
> There are some more serious ways of doing this Strav, believe me.


Yes ........ I know ...... Ive been around a few forums 
But the point is, its not our call to make, its the moderators. We have no proof either way.

But if I had come on a forum trying every way I could to find a relation and found the thread had turned into this then I'd be a bit cut up and either not come back, or make my feelings known .... at which point everyone would be saying "told you he was a troll". OP cant win you see. 

Anyways, lets leave it at that as I guess he wont be back now!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Ignore all that Bigfilly, we get a bit spooked on here sometimes!! Its a bit like looking for a needle in a haystack, but heres as good a place as any!! But so far, doesnt look like anyone knows anything. 

Jo xx


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Yes ........ I know ...... Ive been around a few forums
> But the point is, its not our call to make, its the moderators. We have no proof either way.
> 
> But if I had come on a forum trying every way I could to find a relation and found the thread had turned into this then I'd be a bit cut up and either not come back, or make my feelings known .... at which point everyone would be saying "told you he was a troll". OP cant win you see.
> ...


I wasn't making the final call Strav... I said it "looks like"... 

We can only wonder, wonder and wonder if that's a thread for real... we shall see what happens...

Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

scharlack said:


> I wasn't making the final call Strav... I said it "looks like"...
> 
> We can only wonder, wonder and wonder if that's a thread for real... we shall see what happens...
> 
> Enjoy the weekend!


Try Paginas Blancas for phone listings. You can type in first name, surname, province and locality. Good luck. 

Have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Could you not try the Red Cross in the UK? It may take some time but maybe they can join up with Cruz Rojo, I think it's called here in Spain.

Yes, good weekend all.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Chica said:


> Could you not try the Red Cross in the UK? It may take some time but maybe they can join up with Cruz Rojo, I think it's called here in Spain.
> 
> Yes, good weekend all.


An unwanted relation found us through the Salvation Army. Not sure if there is a Sally Army presence in Spain though but certainly they would ber accessible through the UK


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> An unwanted relation found us through the Salvation Army. Not sure if there is a Sally Army presence in Spain though but certainly they would ber accessible through the UK


Oh, yes, sorry, I meant the Sally Army. It's an age thing . I'm not sure neither but I know there is a connection with Australia..maybe that's due to the commonwealth. Seemingly the Sally Army is called the Ejército de Salvación. Please someone correct me if I'm wrong. Ta.


----------



## bigfilly79 (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow thanks everyone Im not sure exactly what the guy saying im a trolley is going on about but I can assure you I am NOT!!
Anyway for the person asking for a little more info here goes, Wifes name I believe its julie not sure if she goes by julie himsworth or julie teatum my dads 60 this year not sure about julie though he's on face book but either doesn't go on it alot or is ignoring me and I hope he's not ignoring me as ive done nothing to him he abandened me but i wont go into that, Another point to add is he's only got 4 friends on facebook one of them being Ralla zacher Im not sure of the connection as shes a model from marbella I understand???? My dad was in the travel industry years ago, Ive been told he may be an odd jobs man for some local hotels, Also I think he's had a trachiotamy (hole in his throat caused by cancer) 
He's got two girls aswell who he also has not seen for many years who live in this country my step sisters 
He also has two brothers tony and david both of whom are very sucessful business men neither of whom I wish to contact, he's been out in spain for over 15 years
any Help or advice would be most appreciated


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

bigfilly, this is very sensitive stuff you are putting on here and I'm not sure that real names are a good thing either!?!? However, I suppose as there are no face shots then maybe no harm done and as you don't know where to start looking it's worth a shot 

My advice to you is to go to the Sally Army in the UK and tell them your story. See where you go from there.

I wish you good luck.


----------



## bigfilly79 (Jul 30, 2009)

oh forgot to add hes white originally from nottingham/sheffield born in austria


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Teatum does't sound very Austrian to me?!?!


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

bigfilly79 said:


> Wow thanks everyone Im not sure exactly what the guy saying im a trolley is going on about but I can assure you I am NOT!!
> Anyway for the person asking for a little more info here goes, Wifes name I believe its julie not sure if she goes by julie himsworth or julie teatum my dads 60 this year not sure about julie though he's on face book but either doesn't go on it alot or is ignoring me and I hope he's not ignoring me as ive done nothing to him he abandened me but i wont go into that, Another point to add is he's only got 4 friends on facebook one of them being Ralla zacher Im not sure of the connection as shes a model from marbella I understand???? My dad was in the travel industry years ago, Ive been told he may be an odd jobs man for some local hotels, Also I think he's had a trachiotamy (hole in his throat caused by cancer)
> He's got two girls aswell who he also has not seen for many years who live in this country my step sisters
> He also has two brothers tony and david both of whom are very sucessful business men neither of whom I wish to contact, he's been out in spain for over 15 years
> any Help or advice would be most appreciated


As I misjudged your post I owe you an apology. I hope I did not offend you as this was never intended to offend... sorry.

Good luck!

Cheers


----------



## bigfilly79 (Jul 30, 2009)

sorry but if I don't Use real names then how would anyone be able to help also Trust me after having had not so much as a birthday or christmas card in over 25 years I don't care about putting sensative information out there it's about time my Dad grew up anyway and im not in anyway bitter but it's a poor show when the 30 year old abandened son has to track down his dad ive tried alot of options trust me its not easy to locate some one who at a guess has tried to stay hidden for so many years due to being (a little bit of a jack the lad) Dodgy as my mum would tell me i've tried lots of online searches they only bought up facebook and friends reunited but it looks like he doesn't go on them alot and he never really mentions any info relaiting to his location or any personal details I even purchased a £30 online detective membership but all that told me was his last wives name


----------



## bigfilly79 (Jul 30, 2009)

Chica said:


> Teatum does't sound very Austrian to me?!?!


No it's not Austrian the name I believe originates from Ireland???? He was just born in Austria thats what it says on my birth certificate anyway!!!!!


----------



## bigfilly79 (Jul 30, 2009)

scharlack said:


> As I misjudged your post I owe you an apology. I hope I did not offend you as this was never intended to offend... sorry.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Cheers


No offence taken After all its not really your everyday thread i started is it?
I know you are all probably very loyal to this forum but is there any other local expat forums or web pages relaiting to marbella or benalmedina you would recomened ?????


----------



## lakelander (Mar 31, 2009)

bigfilly79 said:


> No it's not Austrian the name I believe originates from Ireland???? He was just born in Austria thats what it says on my birth certificate anyway!!!!!



Obviously I can't say 100% but I doubt very much if it's Irish. I've never come across that name in my life.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

bigfilly79 said:


> No offence taken After all its not really your everyday thread i started is it?
> I know you are all probably very loyal to this forum but is there any other local expat forums or web pages relaiting to marbella or benalmedina you would recomened ?????


It was a mistake after all and I must apologize for it. Glad you took no offence.

There are a number of people living on the costas. They might take a bit of time replying as it is Friday night and a lot of people are going on vacation as of today. 
I am sure there will be one or two that knows someone who could try to help...

Make sure you have everything such as YellowPages covered on your search. It will definitely help.

Best of luck with it. I hope you can come back here and tell us you found him.

For me, personally, I know where my father lives, but he won't talk to me. And I don't know why. It's been 9yrs 11months... so I feel your pain.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

bigfilly79 said:


> No offence taken After all its not really your everyday thread i started is it?
> I know you are all probably very loyal to this forum but is there any other local expat forums or web pages relaiting to marbella or benalmedina you would recomened ?????


Have you tried putting a notice in some of the local papers? You could put an ad in the Sur In English in the personal section, that might be worth a try. Then even if he doesnt see it, maybe someone who knows him might. I have seen similar ads there before, so might help.


----------

